
Ask HN: How would you solve the liability-interview feedback problem? - ccdev
Most interviewers aren&#x27;t going to give you real feedback because of potential liability. If they are very transparent of the reasons that you were rejected for a job interview, they put the company at risk of being sued. How would you get around to solving this problem that can satisfy both the interviewer&#x2F;employer and interviewee parties?
======
PaulHoule
As an interviewee: if you are failing interviews chronically, you should
contact some of the interviewers you felt you connected best with
(personally/directly) and ask for feedback. No guarantees for any individual,
but if you talk to many people, you may get feedback from somebody.

As an interviewer: Be brave. From a CYA perspective, you may wish to avoid
electronic communication about anything that could be seen as conspiratorial.
(ie. Don't send a text about having somebody deflate a football)

In general: Sometimes you don't get the job for reasons that have nothing to
do with your interview performance. Maybe they had a choice of two or three
people they liked and there was nothing wrong with you but they liked somebody
else better. In some settings (academia and government) somebody has been
pitching management for six months, a year, or more, to create a job for
themselves, but they have to interview other people anyway because policy/the
law says so.

